# Channels appearing twice on my HD receiver



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

A strange problem cropped up. In my bedroom receiver ( HD only no DVR) I am getting 2 listings for the same channel... once for HD and another with no HD appended ex. channel 204 would show up twice ...once as HLNHD followed by HLN . This will happen for all channels that have both HD and SD. This does not happen on my main DVR HD receiver. I am wondering whether this is because I added "all channels I get" to my Custom 1 for the bedroom receiver ? How to fix this ? Thanks


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Try this:

Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Preferences, Guide HD Channels: *Hide SD duplicates*


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

sportflyer;3180579 said:


> A strange problem cropped up. In my bedroom receiver ( HD only no DVR) I am getting 2 listings for the same channel... once for HD and another with no HD appended ex. channel 204 would show up twice ...once as HLNHD followed by HLN . This will happen for all channels that have both HD and SD. This does not happen on my main DVR HD receiver. I am wondering whether this is because I added "all channels I get" to my Custom 1 for the bedroom receiver ? How to fix this ? Thanks


Go into Settings & Help hen Settings. Then select Display and then Preferences. Change Guide HD Channels to Hide SD Duplicates.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. It work as you all suggested.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

and for folks having a slight dish misalignment problem resulting in loss of HD channels, turn the SD duplicates on until you (or D*) can get the aim on your dish tuned up

I've done that trick for several clients (over the phone) if I couldn't get there to fix it right away.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

gov;3180925 said:


> and for folks having a slight dish misalignment problem resulting in loss of HD channels, turn the SD duplicates on until you (or D*) can get the aim on your dish tuned up
> 
> I've done that trick for several clients (over the phone) if I couldn't get there to fix it right away.


Also works in heavy, heavy rain when HD goes out. SD stays on longer. Did that for a out an hour during a hurricane last year during the biggest downpour.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Good tip. Thanx.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

gov said:


> and for folks having a slight dish misalignment problem resulting in loss of HD channels, turn the SD duplicates on until you (or D*) can get the aim on your dish tuned up
> 
> I've done that trick for several clients (over the phone) if I couldn't get there to fix it right away.


A reminder that this does NOT work for local channels in MPEG4 local markets - since obviously they are ONLY put up on Ka (HD) band...


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Am I the only person who prefers to keep the HD and SD showing in the guide? I have a favorites list set up and only have a few of the HD/SD repeat channels in it: the local MY channel's HD feed has HORRIBLE audio (not Directv's fault, it actually sounds better than it does OTA) so I use the SD. I can't watch Family Guy all stretched out, so TBS and Cartoon SD and HD are both in there. The Weather Channel SD is there for the rare storms that knock the HD feed of it out. There are 1 or 2 others that I don't use often.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have SD duplicates showing on a couple of my units, and not on others. I do sometimes access them. It is nice to have the choice to show or not show them.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

ejbvt;3181688 said:


> Am I the only person who prefers to keep the HD and SD showing in the guide? I have a favorites list set up and only have a few of the HD/SD repeat channels in it: the local MY channel's HD feed has HORRIBLE audio (not Directv's fault, it actually sounds better than it does OTA) so I use the SD. I can't watch Family Guy all stretched out, so TBS and Cartoon SD and HD are both in there. The Weather Channel SD is there for the rare storms that knock the HD feed of it out. There are 1 or 2 others that I don't use often.


Whatever works for you. The few times I need them, I turn them on. Hasn't happened but twice in years. One hurricanes, other when HD locals went down. As for stretching, you can hold down exit key and switch to SD. Then my TV allows me it unstretch. But there is almost nothing I watch that is stretched anymore.


----------

